# Recommended Pellet Stove Insert.



## Gunkaloo (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all
I imagine this has been asked before but I didn't find recent answers. So I apologize in advance.

I'm interested in replacing my 5 year old (never used propane insert, anyone want to buy it?) with a pellet stove insert. I heat by propane but am looking for supplemental heat for winter. I've looked at Harman and they look really nice. Are they the best? I would consider a total heating solution with pellet but I think I have the insert that I've never used. Why not replace that first and see if pellet works best for me. Price isn't really a concern. I have a 2000 sq ft. 2 story with an open floor plan.

Thanks everyone. 
Jason


----------



## Paul Raz (Sep 17, 2013)

Gunkaloo said:


> Hello all
> I imagine this has been asked before but I didn't find recent answers. So I apologize in advance.
> 
> I'm interested in replacing my 5 year old (never used propane insert, anyone want to buy it?) with a pellet stove insert. I heat by propane but am looking for supplemental heat for winter. I've looked at Harman and they look really nice. Are they the best? I would consider a total heating solution with pellet but I think I have the insert that I've never used. Why not replace that first and see if pellet works best for me. Price isn't really a concern. I have a 2000 sq ft. 2 story with an open floor plan.
> ...



I've got the Harman Accentra insert and love it. Got mine last year and I didn't intend for it to heat my whole downstairs, just a few rooms, but I was pleasantly surprised that it exceeded all of my expectations.,so much so that I want to add another stove into the mix on the opposite side of the house. Love burning pellets. Saved a lot of money over oil so far.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 17, 2013)

There's a nice Mt. Vernon insert that was just done by Kinsmanstoves posted


----------



## movemaine (Sep 17, 2013)

Paul Raz said:


> I've got the Harman Accentra insert and love it. Got mine last year and I didn't intend for it to heat my whole downstairs, just a few rooms, but I was pleasantly surprised that it exceeded all of my expectations.,so much so that I want to add another stove into the mix on the opposite side of the house. Love burning pellets. Saved a lot of money over oil so far.



Same here. A lot of stoves tend to be "fiddly", meaning you have to frequently adjust settings, air, etc. based on the temps, pellets, etc.

The Harman is a set it & forget it stove. I'm too busy to be constantly adjusting a stove to heat the house.

We also thought the Harman would heat our basement and first floor levels only, however we are heating most of the house with it - no problems. if you want to heat even more space, or heat the space easier, you might try the new Harman insert  - the 52i.


----------



## flynfrfun (Sep 17, 2013)

Top 3 inserts are:
Harman Accentra 52i
Enviro M55
Quadrafire Mt Vernon

Only the Harman and Enviro come with a rolling rail system that makes pulling them out easy.  This is important because unlike your propane insert, the pellet stove will have to be removed at least once per year for cleaning or parts that fail.  The M55 is true multi-fuel and has the nicest fire although I'd say 99.9% of stove users never use anything but the best pellet they can find anyways.  So, the multi-fuel is more of a comfort, knowing you can burn other fuels if the need arises even though you probably never will.  The Mt Vernon is the quietest in operation but has an auto dump burnpot that essentially shuts the stove down every few hrs to dump which can be a bummer when it's really cold out and you need the heat, especially when it gets stuck and won't re-start.

You won't go wrong with any of these 3.  Don't let the stove shop talk you out of the OAK (Outside Air Kit).  It supplies the stove with outside air for combustion instead of pulling the air from within the house.  Without the OAK you will be sucking cold air into your house for the stove to burn which is counterproductive.  For whatever reason stove shops try to ignore the OAK, I suspect because it adds extra work to the install for little monetary return.  
Flynfrfun


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 17, 2013)

Gunkaloo said:


> Hello all
> I imagine this has been asked before but I didn't find recent answers. So I apologize in advance.
> 
> I'm interested in replacing my 5 year old (never used propane insert, anyone want to buy it?) with a pellet stove insert. I heat by propane but am looking for supplemental heat for winter. I've looked at Harman and they look really nice. Are they the best? I would consider a total heating solution with pellet but I think I have the insert that I've never used. Why not replace that first and see if pellet works best for me. Price isn't really a concern. I have a 2000 sq ft. 2 story with an open floor plan.
> ...



IMO with 2K sqft, consider these stoves:
- Enviro M55 (or Regency Hampton GCI60)
- Quadra Fire Mt. Vernon
- Harman P52i


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 17, 2013)

flynfrfun said:


> Top 3 inserts are:
> Harman Accentra 52i
> Enviro M55
> Quadrafire Mt Vernon
> ...



Sorry... Didn't see your post


----------



## flynfrfun (Sep 17, 2013)

No problem, I probably hit the "post reply" a hair faster than you  Besides, I forgot about the Hampton GCI60


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 17, 2013)

Gunkaloo - take a look at this - https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/dueling-inserts.113619/#post-1516777


----------



## Gunkaloo (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy crap! I just posted this. Thanks Everyone. Especially the OAK conversation. Never got around to reading about that. Is that similar to my current Propane exhaust vent? Sorry I'm not up to date on that, it came with the house. Seems like a pretty easy install to replace my 2008 propane insert with a new pellet.


----------



## movemaine (Sep 17, 2013)

Look in my sig below - I'm heating


stayfitz said:


> IMO with 2K sqft, consider these stoves:
> - Enviro M55 (or Regency Hampton GCI60)
> - Quadra Fire Mt. Vernon
> - Harman P52i



I would go for the Harman p52i, but I am heating 85-90% of my 2400 sq ft home with the Harman Accentra insert (44k btu).


----------



## Jon_M (Sep 17, 2013)

I second the rail system. It will be a must on my next one. I have an older EF2i and tried attempting the yearly cleaning myself. trying to slide that thing around and then trying to contort myself to get to the clean out T was not easy on my already ailing back.

Regards,

Jon


----------



## john193 (Sep 17, 2013)

I own a mt vernon and we heat our 1700 rancher with it no problem. The auto clean can be annoying but it comes on about every 5 hours with my use. Depends on how hard the stove is working. I had my fire go out once due to the cleaning being stuck but there is a saying around here and it goes something like 90% of pellet stove issues are resolved by cleaning. 

The other benefit of the Vernon is that it is a 12 volt stove and a marine battery will get you running during a power outage.


----------



## briansol (Sep 17, 2013)

where are you located?  my parents are considering a gas stove more for 'show' than anything....


to the question, get an OAK. (outside air kit).  its for intake air for the fire. 
and you probably can't use the lp liner for it...


----------



## Jennm (Feb 3, 2014)

We recently got a Harman 52i insert installed and it's been incredible. Easy to use, easy to clean and just a powerhouse of heat - we often turn it off for hours and the whole house stays warm. I have an open floor plan on the first floor with a not-so-open plan on the second, and it keeps it anywhere I want it.

Granted, we bought a bigger insert than we needed (our home is about 1500 sq ft), but since we live in CT in the mountains, it gets cold out and would rather be safe than sorry. It's become our primary heating source - and wow does it save you on oil.

Right now it's 20-something and I'm in a t-shirt.

Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## Ctcarl (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got a Harman p35i and so far love it . Makes my 1800 split level toasty In The rooms we use.the 7 day cleans are easy as well. Didn't do my ton clean yet but looking forward to it. You can't go wrong with a harman.What ever you choose good luck


----------



## CygnusX1 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you're going with an insert, get one with a rail system. It will save you so much time and save your back when you have to pull it out for cleaning. you can't go wrong with either a M55 or an Accentra.


----------



## Enigma869 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jennm said:


> we live in CT in the mountains


 
CT has mountains?  The things you learn on this forum!


----------



## Ctcarl (Feb 3, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> CT has mountains?  The things you learn on this forum!


There are some sticks areas. I live on a avenue not far from the city.when I retire it will be in the mountains god Willing


----------



## Lfdp13RET (Feb 4, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> CT has mountains?  The things you learn on this forum!


In Mass too?


----------



## movemaine (Feb 6, 2014)

CygnusX1 said:


> If you're going with an insert, get one with a rail system. It will save you so much time and save your back when you have to pull it out for cleaning. you can't go wrong with either a M55 or an Accentra.


You can build a rail system pretty easily too.


----------



## mikestod (Feb 7, 2014)

I looked at the "top 3" recommended in this thread.  I ended up choosing the Enviro M55 insert.  I really like it, its quiet, efficient and easy to maintain.  I like the agitator rod it has over the other designs, my second choice was the Harman Accentra, but when I bought mine the Harman 52i was not out yet or else it may have been a tougher choice to make.  I went with the wireless thermostat option as well, which was nice not to have to run thermostat wires.  Just make sure you buy the optional service rail kit for whichever model you decide on.


----------



## Play21cw (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All 

New to the forum - recently bought a house in rural CT 2200 sq ft and the 3 months we've been here the oil bill is running $600 a month. 

Decided to take a look at some stoves, did a lot of reading on this site and decided that a Pellet Stove Insert was the best option for me. I went to a local stove store & got the run down on the Harman Accentra 52i - very impressed. Just wanted to confirm my decision to move forward is a good one & perhaps confirmation that the quote i got was reasonable:

*Stove price* - $3,699.00
*Chimney Liner *- $436.00
*Installation (Stove and Liner)* - $650
*Log Set* - Free
*Tax* - $262.67

*Grand Total: *$5047.57

I appreciate any/all advice you all have.


----------



## NHcpa (Mar 15, 2014)

Play21cw said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the forum - recently bought a house in rural CT 2200 sq ft and the 3 months we've been here the oil bill is running $600 a month.
> 
> ...


Where's the rail kit?


----------



## Play21cw (Mar 15, 2014)

NHcpa said:


> Where's the rail kit?



Good question - what should that run?


----------



## NHcpa (Mar 15, 2014)

Play21cw said:


> Good question - what should that run?


I just had my new Accentra insert installed last Wednesday, your price quote was less than $200 more than what I paid and I think that's a good deal! I chose however to not get the sales tax...but then again, I live in NH.  It's my understanding that Harman and the Enviro are only 2 stoves that offer the rail kit for cleaning ease.  Sure you can make one (yawn), but get it included in your sale. dealers charge as much as $500 for the small box, but I got it included as a package deal at $139. I chose not to get the log kit.


----------



## Play21cw (Mar 15, 2014)

NHcpa said:


> I just had my new Accentra insert installed last Wednesday, your price quote was less than $200 more than what I paid and I think that's a good deal! I chose however to not get the sales tax...but then again, I live in NH.  It's my understanding that Harman and the Enviro are only 2 stoves that offer the rail kit for cleaning ease.  Sure you can make one (yawn), but get it included in your sale. dealers charge as much as $500 for the small box, but I got it included as a package deal at $139. I chose not to get the log kit.



Unfortunately as long as I am stuck in CT I will pay sales tax (Really want to move up to NH)

so if i understand correctly, without tax we will pay roughly the same? or am I still above what you paid?   I will also check into the rail kit and see if i can get that as a freebee


----------



## NHcpa (Mar 15, 2014)

Play21cw said:


> Unfortunately as long as I am stuck in CT I will pay sales tax (Really want to move up to NH)
> 
> so if i understand correctly, without tax we will pay roughly the same? or am I still above what you paid?   I will also check into the rail kit and see if i can get that as a freebee


Your $200 more without the tax.  but that's not a bad deal.  I think you can negotiate the rail as part of your package deal. As far as sales taxes, we pay elsewhere...  Property taxes, car Regis, dividends,...


----------



## derbydude (Sep 2, 2014)

Play21cw said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the forum - recently bought a house in rural CT 2200 sq ft and the 3 months we've been here the oil bill is running $600 a month.
> 
> ...



Where did you get stove for 3699? I am also in CT. I was quoted 4099 + 200 for surround - no Log Set, no rails...
Appreciate the answer - maybe will save some money.


----------

